# Moving my ROA baby to LOA? Tips/ strategies please!!!



## SarahSausage

Hi I'm just looking for help on how I can move my baby from the ROA position to LOA. I'm avoiding sitting on sofas/armchairs etc am sitting or leaning over my ball or the back of a chair. Lo isn't engaged yet and I would really like to do what I can to shift them over to the left to avoid them flipping to OP during labour. My placenta is anterior by the way if this makes a difference? I have looked at spinning babies but couldn't find anything specific to turn ROA to LOA. Also does baby have to go Clockwise through an OP position to get to LOA?
Thanks for any help or advice.


----------



## Mervs Mum

All the optimal positioning stuff on spinning babies is great for all positions. I would add though that you can do everything you like to encourage thenm but your baby will ultimately decide it's route to join you. I've had a baby that was LOA all the way through pregnancy go posterior on me in labour and take the short route back just by getting upright and mobile. Likewise a posterior baby stay that way and rotate literally as it joined us earth side. It's great to practice OFP but don't sweat it massively x


----------



## spidey

sorry I can't give you much advice. I had a ROA baby and I tried everything they recommend to get her to become LOA. Leaning forward, laying on my left side while tilted slightly on bump, pelvic tilts, crawling around on hands and knees, etc. I had an anterior placenta at my 20 week scan, and I have a feeling it was anterior, but more to my left, which prevented the baby from taking the optimal position. In the end, I had a quick and easy labor. So if your baby doesn't go LOA with everything you're trying, don't become overly obsessed about it like I was :haha:


----------



## chuck

After Dewi was ROP last time I'm doing my best with OFP techniques but godammit soemtimes I just wanna slouch in the sofa!


----------



## HayleyJA

I'd tried a few of the spinning babies techniques when pregnant with April as she was a query breech - I was scanned at 38 weeks I think. Turned out she was cephalic but DOA - literally her bum was straight up under my ribs and her back ran straight down my tummy. (They couldn't decide if her bum was actually her head on palpation; I was told on numerous times that she had a pert bottom!) My point is that, despite my trying to 'be good' too, she stayed where she wanted to be!

Sorry I don't have any specific advice, but hope all goes well for you!


----------



## Jenniflower

Lay on your left side as much as possible. Stick some pillows behind your back in bed so you don't roll over and lay as far onto your tummy and on your left side as possible. 

I had a perfect little LOA girl my whole pregnancy. But I will agree with what the others have said sometimes babies just have a mind of their own. My LO just kept turning and turning and turning the WRONG way during my labour. And even though I laboured on my knees in on my tummy in the birth pool she never got the hint! That being said sometimes I'm afraid I got a bit lazy towards the end and slept on my back and right side too many times. I also started laying on the couch instead of sitting on my ball because my SPD was hurting so much. So my advice to you is lay on your left side and keep up the good work!


----------



## PeanutBean

Well I'm 39 weeks now and nothing makes any odds. And is mostly on the right, sometimes posterior and occasionally loa. I have today decided to trust that she knows what she is doing. I've tried all the tricks and she goes where she likes do I don't think there's more that can be done!


----------

